# Lost, likely stolen. Breitling B-1 model A78362 ser#347921



## O2AFAC67

Missing last week of January 2009. Watch was on a brown leather Bund strap. Houston, Texas area. Reward if returned. Thanks, :thanks
Ron


----------



## cuckoo4watches

damn Ron, so sorry to hear that.
good luck with getting it back.
hopefully it will turn up soon.
I imagine you already contacted BUSA and the local authorities if applicable?
best,
Steven


----------

